# induction motor as generator



## ساجد3 (19 فبراير 2010)

*من لديه شرح مفصل حول تحويل induction motor الى مولد فليتقضل علينا بالشرح

*​


----------



## ricielectric (19 فبراير 2010)

induction motor as generator

*Using induction motors as generators is a very cost effective way of providing a generator for a turbine system. It especially works well with single phase or three phase systems that are interconnected to the utility, as an induction system requires no governor controls. The induction motor, instead of consuming energy, is driven at 50 RPM over its rated speed and the motor becomes a generator. Induction generators are much less expensive than other types of generators, but require excitation to operate. This is why they are ideally suited to interconnected utility applications. It is possible to utilize induction motors as generators in stand alone applications, utilizing the residual magnetism in the windings, as well connecting capacitors to supply continual excitation. Research is being done by Morehead Valley Hydro Inc. and Thomson and Howe Energy Systems for larger stand alone induction systems, utilizing a synchronous generator to supply constant excitation.*
*In single phase operations, it is possible to utilize induction motors as generators and get near three phase efficiency by connecting capacitors to the other unused leg of the motor. This can result in a very smooth running generator, operating at 100% Power Factor (PF). The extra efficiency is gained by the motor (generator) running balanced on all three legs, which is actually less heat (friction) output. A tachometer is mounted to the end of the generator shaft, which sends a signal to the computer to maintain 60 Hz. As more water is put through the turbine, the generator tries to speed up but is locked in at 1850 RPM, and the net result is more power output*

*




.*​


----------



## ساجد3 (19 فبراير 2010)

اخي هل لديك شرح اكثر تفصيلا مدعم بالصور و شكرا ؟؟


----------



## ricielectric (19 فبراير 2010)

*An Easy to Build and Operate Induction Generator*

An Easy to Build and Operate Induction Generator​


----------



## ricielectric (20 فبراير 2010)

also you can check this file for free energy Adam's-HV-Pulsed motor


----------



## ساجد3 (20 فبراير 2010)

ممكن استعمال induction motor as WIND generator ??
شكرا الك
يعطيك العافية


----------



## ricielectric (20 فبراير 2010)

*induction motor as WIND generator*

you can check this site for a guy who built a 5500W wind turbine with an induction motor , but with some modification I attaced a simple file to show you how 

http://www.prairieturbines.com/index.htm


----------



## ابن خميس (1 يونيو 2010)

معلوما ت جديدة جزاكم الله خير عليها


----------



## mostafadesha (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## k- lord (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## k- lord (23 أبريل 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء ارجوا المساعدة فى steady sate equation of 3 phase induction generator and dynamic performance


----------



## ابن الراشدية (2 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------

